# How do I make a slotted compartment in an already put together cribbage board :(



## Carlino Guitars (Mar 3, 2012)

hey guys, 
new here, how are ya? just wanted to ask some advice. I build guitars but I also do woodworking and am making some cribbage boards for a guy and i lasered them out already but forgot the peg compartment 
any ideas on how to make a t-slot topped compartment in a cribbage board to store pegs so I can slide the cover back in over the routed hole? Im making these for a guys wedding and now the compartments have to be done, any ideas? 
here are four pictures, last is the 1/8" slot bit i bought to make the slide slot




































any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## ponch37300 (May 26, 2009)

T slot router bit, I can't post a link so you will have to go to mlcs and search for t slot router bits.

How did you drill all the holes so neatly?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You won't be able to use that bit because as soon as the bearing hits the edge of the board it stops. The depth of the slot will also be way too deep. It should only be about 1/8". 
See if you can find a very narrow keyhole bit. I don't know if they make them as narrow as 1/8". If not you might be able to use a metal cutting endmill slot cutter. You can use a straight bit or pattern bit to hollow out the compartment after using a pattern and guide bearing or template guides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

#6333 3/4" 3/8" 1/8" 5/8" 1/4" $12.00

MLCS Key Hole Cutting and T-Slot Cutter Router Bits

==


----------



## Carlino Guitars (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi 
Well first I drew the board outline on 
Corel Draw X4 and then found a template online 
For a three person board ( all the holes were not straight btw)
So I had to realign them and make sure they were all drawn straight 
Then burned a layout of everything on my laser machine 
Did about three passes and that brought the hole depth 
To about 3/16" then I drilled the holes deeper by hand with one of the new
Lighter weight dewalt lithium drills thank god 
I made eleven of these boards for a customer who's getting married 
He's giving them to his groomsmen. 
They came out pretty good. I'll checkout the keyhole bit 
Thank you for the advice. 
I'll post some other stuff tomorrow 
Did a really cool maple inlay on a purple heart topped 
Jewelry box that I've been making as well 
Inlay came out stellar really happy with it 
More tomorrow 
Thanks guys


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

I would add a decorative base on it that slides to avoid messing up your great work!


----------



## jandalaser (May 17, 2012)

*Dovetail Bit*

I router out a slot 5/16 deep and then go around that with a dovetai bit ,then cut out a cover and san the edges at a bevel to fit the slot. Keeps it nice and snug!


----------

